# 3/25: Big Manistee Steelhead Report: SLOW



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

I think they get wise after seeing 200 orange,pink offerings go by.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

And yet, people still use an awful lot of pink spawn netting, simply because it puts a lot of fish on the line! Heck, I know a site member who formerly went by the screen name Pink Bags. He catches a bunch of fish, but doesn't limit himself to using spawn, or even just pink bags.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

If everyone had been pounding those fish with "BugS" for the last couple months, spawn would be the ticket. When there's a lot of holdover/stale fish that have been pounded, you need to give them something different. It ain't rocket science...


----------



## kellyman (Feb 26, 2014)

SJC said:


> If everyone had been pounding those fish with "BugS" for the last couple months, spawn would be the ticket. When there's a lot of holdover/stale fish that have been pounded, you need to give them something different. It ain't rocket science...


Yep


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

With yesterdays rain and todays sun and warmth it should be a great day.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

rippin lip said:


> Never said they wouldn’t bite spawn, just that bugs, (wax worms) are out fishing spawn and beads right now with river temps where there at. Out of 83 fish we caught the last 3 weeks, 5 have came on spawn.


Maybe y'all just have some dank spawn!


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

Fishndude said:


> And yet, people still use an awful lot of pink spawn netting, simply because it puts a lot of fish on the line! Heck, I know a site member who formerly went by the screen name Pink Bags. He catches a bunch of fish, but doesn't limit himself to using spawn, or even just pink bags.


whatever happened to 'littlegreenbags'?


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> Your guide didn’t put you on fish?


Actually, I did put them on fish. The better questions is, were they biting. Fished 10-12 different spot that have been working for me all winter. After thowing everything at them, bugs, beads, spawn and everything in between, we could only get bites on spawn. We also missed several other fish. Some days you land on them and some days you don't. On this day, we didn't. With the piss poor conditions we have had (no water, blue bird skies, no new fish, people pressure), it doesn't matter how many fish are in the system. You should know that if your a steelheader. Today and Thursday we put the hammer to them.

And btw, spawn works all winter long. Had a day a few weeks ago where all they wanted was spawn and nothing else.

www.chromeseekers.com

Thank you Mike for coming out with me. I had a blast fishing with you guys.


----------



## Duckiller (Mar 26, 2010)

Brother caught a 34' 15-18 lber Saturday. Called to wish me a happy Easter and tell me about it. Other people on the river were also doing good.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

These were pretty good Wednesday. High sun warm and a great hatch on. 

















Yesterday snowing to beat hell and nasty....spawn was the ticket for us!









Just get out, get your stuff in the right place and have fun. That’s what steelhead fishing is about!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

adam bomb said:


> These were pretty good Wednesday. High sun warm and a great hatch on.
> View attachment 305510
> 
> View attachment 305511
> ...


Awesome post, I really like your final line. Fish for fun or what is the point? Egos be damned....


----------

